# Tesco Dine in for 2 €11.50



## Smashbox (28 Mar 2009)

Similar to M&S, Tesco are now doing a 2 for €11.50 deal

_Main + Side + Dessert + Beverage_

*MAIN*
Finest Chicken Chasseur 400g (€6.94)
Tesco Finest Steak Diane 450g (€8.35)
Finest Spinach & Ricotta Filo Parcels 300g (€6.49)

*SIDE*
Tesco Finest Chunky Chips 450g (€3.29)
Tesco Finest Cheddar Mash 500g (€3.49)
T. Finest Oven Baked Potatoes With Bacon 400g (€3.49)

*DESSERT*
Tesco Finest Choc & Caramel Eclairs 2 Pk (€2.99)
Tesco Finest Profiteroles (€6.09)
Tesco Finest Tartes Au Citron 2pk 200g (€3.49)

*BEVERAGE*
Tesco Nfc Orange Juice Smooth 1.75 Ltr (€3.89)
Tesco Nfc Orange With Bits Juice 1.75 Ltr (€3.89)
Tesco Chilean Red 75cl (€5.69)
Tesco Australian Red 75cl (€5.69)
Tesco Chilean White 75cl (€5.49)
Tesco Australian White 75cl (€5.89)


----------



## woodbine (28 Mar 2009)

i've had the steak diane and it's just... sublime!

how long do these offers last for? my freezer's fairly full but i'm always looking for a good bargain.

i notice that the ennis store is not included in this offer. strange..


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Similar to M&S, Tesco are now doing a 2 for €11.50 deal
> 
> _Main + Side + Dessert + Beverage_
> 
> ...


 
It's like M&S alright but, at the moment, Tesco are generally doing pound for euro. M&S are simply removing the sterling price from their items in their stores but not reducing the euro price.

Having said all that, I have to confess that Mrs. Foutish often goes to Town (that's the city centre in Cork) on a Friday evening and brings home a M&S one and it never disappoints.

That Tesco menu looks lovely, though.


----------



## LMNOP (28 Mar 2009)

Wheres's the veg (for the meat eaters)?


----------



## shesells (28 Mar 2009)

It's a very limited selection of items, M&S has at least six options per course,  including small (very small) chickens for those who don't want the processed ready meal options. I also prefer that the wines on the M&S deal are distinct varieties rather than blended whites or reds. 

Hopefully Tesco will improve on this offer for future runs.


----------



## Smashbox (28 Mar 2009)

woodbine said:


> how long do these offers last for?


 
It hasnt said, so I guess Until Stocks Last?



> Wheres's the veg


 
I don't make the menus!


----------



## twofor1 (28 Mar 2009)

Had the Tesco meal for two; Mrs. twofor1 very impressed; that’s a pretty good endorsement… 

 Steak Diane, Potatoes with Bacon, Profiteroles; servings tasty and substantial, red wine surprisingly drinkable at the price. Great value all in at €11.50,  total list price for the items we chose would amount to €23.62 if bought separately.  

 Definitely worth trying!


----------



## franmac (28 Mar 2009)

Tesco Maynooth on Friday had little to offer and the desserts that were part of the deal were in the nearly out of date dept and been sold for half price.

Looked in M&S today in Newbridge and the choice of food and wine looked far more attractive.


----------

